# New Arrival - 1962 Avia Chrono



## itsguy (Nov 16, 2009)

I haven't had anything new in a while, but I just couldn't resist this 1962 Avia Chronograph - and I'm glad I didn't!

It runs a Landeron 149 movement, but unsurprisingly it was the dial that caught my eye. According to the seller it was some kind of special edition, but the original owner was unsure what it was designed for - possibly something sporting?

If anyone has any ideas about that (or any other old Avias to share), they'd be very welcome.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

That dial looks so crisp! Perhaps the subdial is set up for yacht racing.

Later,

William


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

19 62 watch ! thats fantastic for the year. well done


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2012)

hmmm, my birth year watch, very nice condition for its age and doing a lot better than me


----------



## itsguy (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks - it does appear to have spent a lot of its life safely in a draw somewhere.

Yes, yachting seems likely, I've seen some yachting Heuer's with similar subdiles, though generally marked at 10 and 20 minutes - I don't know if that's important, I know nothing of boats. The seller thought it might be to do with some kind of skiing event as it was originally bought in Geneva, which is a romantic notion but sounds less likely!


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

Looks fantastic. I was watching that on ebay and I almost put a bid in!

It looks much better in your photos than it did in the sellers small blurry ones.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Thats a beauty I really like that well done , great find


----------



## xtriple (Dec 4, 2011)

That's a lovely looking watch. As others have said, I'd bet money on it being a "Yachtmaster" watch. They all have 15 minute counters on them for the start of the races.


----------



## gametime (Feb 9, 2012)

beautiful. wear it in good health


----------



## Julian Beech (Feb 14, 2012)

unusual face colour

lovely


----------



## Dazzer (Dec 7, 2011)

Stunning watch, congratulations.


----------



## oz-bear (Jan 27, 2012)

Nice...cool dial... :thumbsup:


----------



## fernface (Mar 9, 2011)

That really is a super looking watch, and looks to be in good nick for its age, wish i was


----------

